# Scatter feeding?



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

What's the advantage of scatter feeding? I have never done it, I just put it in a bowl thinking it more hygienic. Quite often my doe upends the bowl and chucks it down the stairs (she's been to quick for me the odd time and hoofed the bowl straight back out of the door and smashed it) so it gets scattered anyway....


----------



## hippymama (Jul 26, 2012)

I do it because it takes them longer to eat , keeps them busy foraging throughout the day a bit like wild buns do I guess  I also use a treat dispensing ball with pellets in for my big bun she loves it


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

We scatter feed as it is more natural and stimulating.

They run around like little hoovers.


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

I have no idea with buns, but imagine the same principle applies as it does to horses x 

here goes :-

Natural grazers will cover a large area to feed in a pattern they determine (relative to grazer of course), they will eat what they can, roughage/fibre etc, the exercise with the addition of exercise encourages hind gut to process their feed accordingly.

To allow space and a large area of forage (man made/natural) will encourage the animals natural digestive process, and yes tbh it works my horses are happier on 24 hr turn out, with natural woodland, nettle patches and weed to chew on x


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> I have no idea with buns, but imagine the same principle applies as it does to horses x
> 
> here goes :-
> 
> ...


Spot on wifey


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

OK, I'm convinced, will give it a go. Should I scatter the pellets then scatter hay on top so it makes them forage even more??


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2012)

Tao2 said:


> OK, I'm convinced, will give it a go. Should I scatter the pellets then scatter hay on top so it makes them forage even more??


I tend to scatter on top of hay then the pellets slip through


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

I scatter my feed too, mainly because Muffin is agreedy cow and shoves Biscuit out the way, so it means they both can get their fill of food, and it takes them longer to eat it too.


----------



## grapes (Dec 13, 2012)

I have a greedy bun who stuffs down food as quickly as he can. 

I scatter as it takes him longer to search, meaning he can't scoff quickly and as he has three legs it gets him moving about abit searching too.


----------



## jeaniebeck (Dec 19, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea to me


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> I tend to scatter on top of hay then the pellets slip through


This is what I do and the bunnies love it.


----------

